# trim-tex order



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just spent over $700 on trim-tex...you would think they sent me a T-shirt ? or a sticker for my trailer or somthing:blink: O well


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> just spent over $700 on trim-tex...you would think they sent me a T-shirt ? or a sticker for my trailer or somthing:blink: O well


 I think Joe's maybe been spoiling the guys on here a little too much(?)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> just spent over $700 on trim-tex...you would think they sent me a T-shirt ? or a sticker for my trailer or somthing:blink: O well


I'd bet if you asked for one they would give you two ! :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I'd bet if you asked for one they would give you two ! :yes:


I think your right


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> just spent over $700 on trim-tex...you would think they sent me a T-shirt ? or a sticker for my trailer or somthing:blink: O well


I got 2 t-shirts.beanie hat.baseball cap.mouse mat and heaps of other stuff lol!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I got 2 t-shirts.beanie hat.baseball cap.mouse mat and heaps of other stuff lol!!


not funny... I want a beanie hat:yes:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I'd bet if you asked for one they would give you two ! :yes:



 
Ding,Ding, Ding
We are not good at guessing sizes as the last one we sent was wrong

FYI since we only sell to dealers and distributors we really don't know which of their many contractors is using what product. 

We do appreciate it though:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Ding,Ding, Ding
> We are not good at guessing sizes as the last one we sent was wrong
> 
> FYI since we only sell to dealers and distributors we really don't know which of their many contractors is using what product.
> ...


got ya its all good ...made spahn and rose stockton get my order and your trim tex is all I will use now...I love it and if you dont know I am a *** L


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

ICEROCK SIR,
I had no idea SIR,
what time can I come by on Saturday to wash your car SIR.

***L shirt is on its way:yes:

Joe:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> what time can I come by on Saturday to wash your car SIR.
> 
> :


Don't scratch it!!!:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> ICEROCK SIR,
> I had no idea SIR,
> what time can I come by on Saturday to wash your car SIR.
> 
> ...


thants to trim-tex my car Is dirty and has to sit outside .so thank joe for wanting to clean my car


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> ***L shirt is on its way


You're lucky ice ! One more * and that would have cost you $40,000 because of the new cavity mold they would have had to make to create you a t-shirt.:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> You're lucky ice ! One more * and that would have cost you $40,000 because of the new cavity mold they would have had to make to create you a t-shirt.:jester:


what I real want is a decal for my trailer 
the first pic is on the back of my trailer


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> thants to trim-tex my car Is dirty and has to sit outside .so thank joe for wanting to clean my car


The trim-tex sitting in the garage looks like a huge improvement over that car that was sitting in there:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The trim-tex sitting in the garage looks like a huge improvement over that car that was sitting in there:thumbup::whistling2:


hay now ..thats my gas saver car:sneaky2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I made a trim-tex rack today :yes: now I can put my cay in winter storage and my truck back into the garage :thumbup: ...thinking about getting a new ram van that I can stand up in and saying good bye to both car and truck :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

joe!!! ty so much for what you sent me...that will look so nice on my trailer and the other toys are so cool  I will stay with trimtex as long as I do drywall ...I do plan on seeing you soon !!! I think this looks so cool


----------

